# INFP in my path



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

I just had a nice long conversation with an INFP I met online. She's incredibly awesome and we talked a lot about music, but it's too early to tell if we're compatible. I don't know what this means, so I'm going to treat this like a Science experiment. I never go in without my protective goggles and a secure theory. Part of me is worried that I'll find some reason to back out if it becomes serious because of my fears and stuff. Who knows, she could quite possibly surprise me and be one of the good ones that I'm searching for. It's bad enough I can't sleep right now, but it's way too early in the morning to start with the heavy stuff. So that being said, I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## INFJturnedENTP (Jan 10, 2009)

That's a good feeling..What would have to happen for you to know of the two of you with compatibility? Let's say she's very careful with you emotionally and considerate in her word choices..so as to not stray you into thinking something other than her true intentions..I just say this because sometimes people will tapdance around the point out of a fear of rejection or even because they don't want to come on too strong..I realize it's tough to tell..time will tell though..
I am an ENTP(dude of course) and was reading the typematch for INFJs..
What I found was that INFJs and ENTPs all too often never find each other. The other typology INFJs end up with is ESTPs..and the indication is that these are conartists..It's great you are keen to personality types..


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

We only talked the one time, mostly about one subject. I need more to know her, lol. I understand INFP's, but not every single one is alike. And yeah the tap dancing, I've been on the receiving end as well as the main event. I don't know if an ENTP girl would fit me, maybe. I tend to fall for ENFJ's, INFJ's, and INFP's. I think that's because I know I'll be understood on the level that I want to be understood, you know? But I wouldn't rule out any other type.


----------



## Sabino (Jan 28, 2009)

Hehe, I am married to an INFP/ISFP. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's awesome. I know for sure I'd be happy too.


----------

